# American Golf Shaft Replacement



## ScratchSRL (May 11, 2014)

Decided to stick with my Nike Pro Combo irons but get the shafts changed due to swing changes. 

Went to AG as it is close by, I was recommended Dynamic Gold X100 SL's. Due to lower ball flight. 

They wanted Â£380 pounds 4-PW with Whiteout grips. This sounded RIDICULOUS. Is this just a ploy to get people to get new irons instead of upgradign shafts in current irons? 

I subsequently got them done by a pro in surrey for 160 quid. I just couldnt believe it so thought I would post! 

SRL


----------



## nemicu (May 11, 2014)

It all depends on who is doing what with which equipment. If you take 7 irons, then you have to pull 7 shafts @ a specific labour cost (say Â£5 per club) then you have to buy 7 shafts (say Â£15 each for DGX100SL) then 7 grips (say Â£8 each) + grip tape + ferrules + epoxy + labour to assemble (say another Â£5 per club).
Pretty soon that adds up to nearly Â£300 if done properly with a swing weight and loft and lie check. That makes your pro sound ridiculously cheap. Unless they had a set of pulls with grips already fitted and did a simple swap, I'd say your pro would be nearly out of pocket or didn't charge a bean for labour. In which case he can do all my work in future lol.


----------



## Foxholer (May 11, 2014)

This is why I say changing shafts is relatively expensive.

More economic, albeit more hassle, to acquire a set with the shaft you want and sell your old ones!

Don't broadcast that Pro's name - he'll be swamped with work!


----------



## ScratchSRL (May 11, 2014)

i thought a generic surrey pro would keep him safe!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 11, 2014)

I broke a wedge in an accident at the belfry, the man who does all my repairs charged me Â£20 for a new wedge flex TT supplied and fitted.

Multiplying that by 9 irons to cover wedges, I would have expected your max cost to be Â£180, that including removing the old shafts,


----------



## nemicu (May 11, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			I broke a wedge in an accident at the belfry, the man who does all my repairs charged me Â£20 for a new wedge flex TT supplied and fitted.

Multiplying that by 9 irons to cover wedges, I would have expected your max cost to be Â£180, that including removing the old shafts,
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, it all depends who is doing what and using which equipment. A one-off replacement wedge shaft (probably DG for a tenner) is unlikely to be much of a problem and can be turned around with a grip fitted in about half an hour. Â£20 sounds very reasonable. 
But if you multiply that by the number of irons, you also have to multiply the labour - and that gets more complicated when you build a *set* rather than a single club. Each club needs to be pulled, hosel cleaned, weighed, shaft tip-prepped, swing weighted, trimmed to length, glued, ferrule turned down, gripped. Each step requires methodical measuring and if required, each iron can be aligned and frequency checked. On completion of the set, it's always best to have the lofts and lies checked for good measure.
Raw maths may equate to Â£20 x the number of irons you have, but in reality I value my expertise and time a lot more than Â£180 for a reshafted set of 9 irons built to spec. Â£180 barely covers your raw materials - let alone your time and expertise.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 11, 2014)

When pros change shafts, do they return the old one to you?  Mine does, but others I know keep them & stockpile them.  

If a pro had reshafted a wedge for someone and kept the wedge flex shaft and grip, then Â£20 is a nice profit for refitting a shaft and grip he hasn't had to buy.  There's not much profit in it at Â£20 if he's got to buy it all in.


----------



## shivas irons (May 11, 2014)

ScratchSRL said:



			Decided to stick with my Nike Pro Combo irons but get the shafts changed due to swing changes. 

Went to AG as it is close by, I was recommended Dynamic Gold X100 SL's. Due to lower ball flight. 

They wanted Â£380 pounds 4-PW with Whiteout grips. This sounded RIDICULOUS. Is this just a ploy to get people to get new irons instead of upgradign shafts in current irons? 

I subsequently got them done by a pro in surrey for 160 quid. I just couldnt believe it so thought I would post! 

SRL
		
Click to expand...

AG dont even do the work, they send them away and cop Â£200!! Great to hear you used the honest old fashioned way with a club pro :thup:.


----------

